
Ask HN: Go or Elixir for a hobbyist dev - oliverjudge
Not trying to spark a language war. More constructive x does this better.<p>I&#x27;m currently a hobbyist dev who uses Python small applications to learn and automate daily tasks. I&#x27;m looking for something a bit more performant, Go and Elixir come up time and time again.<p>Which in your opinion has better learning resources, advantages, deployment options etc? Would love to hear your thoughts to guide my next adventure into development.
======
subsidd
I love programming in elixir but I would suggest sticking to go for the sheer
no frills faster to prototype code experience you get in python. Go has some
great official learning resources and also don't forget to check out Derek
Banas' go in one video on YouTube.

------
iamwil
It really doesn't matter which one, given the things you care about (learning
resources, deployment options).

I'd say pick the one that has programming concepts you're most unfamiliar
with. That's usually how you learn more.

